# Linking Sibelius and Protools for film scoring



## maximuss (May 12, 2022)

Hi,
I currently work with Sibelius Ultimate. I have been getting more film composing jobs lately so I compose my scores in Sibelius and then work in cubase.
Is it possible these days to link Sibelius and pro tools together to produce midi mockups and score at a professional level for film scoring?
I don't know much about pro tools but I am looking for a better and easier solution than working in a DAW. Thank you for your time.


----------



## Jimbo 88 (May 14, 2022)

The way to the connect the 2 apps is thru Rewire. The latest version of Cubase does not support that. I Rewire Sibelius 7.1 into my DAWs for reference only (I use Cakewalk and Cubase). Perhaps this is different with Sibelius Ultimate, but I could never rely on sync being accurate so using ReWire when I connect 2 programs is only for reference.

Sometimes I like composing in notation, so I would use Sibelius and then export the midi file into Cubase.
I'd Rewire the 2 (can't anymore) and if I need the score for recording live musicians, I'm then stuck with the issue of If i change something in Cubase I need to do the exact same change in Sibelius.

I'm not a fan of ProTools (or AVID) on the composing side. I have been paid to work in PTools, but have not tried ReWiring with Sibelius. I understand they are suppose to be compatible, but my understanding is that Sibelius can import a Ptools file. But that means I have to compose in ProTools....

I'm hoping Dorico and Cubase become integrated at some point.

I'm going to keep a close eye on this thread to see what others say.

Good Luck.


----------



## maximuss (May 14, 2022)

Hi Jim,

thanks for your comment.

_'and if I need the score for recording live musicians, I'm then stuck with the issue of If i change something in Cubase I need to do the exact same change in Sibelius.' _
Yes, that is the same problem I have_. _I waste so much time and its exhausting. I am thinking of doing the film score in Sibelius until everything is final and then transfer it over to Cubase. There is a plugin for Sibelius called the graphical midi tool and you can do almost all of your midi editing in Sibelius and it all transfers over to your Cubase, so there is very little to do in saving a lot of time. I tried this with Cubase 12 but midi data did not seem to transfer over but it did with my Cubase 7.5.


----------

